# CUPS foomatic hplip: Unable to get list of printer driver

## rainer

I have a nice old first generation fitpc that I use as, among others. print server for my home / home office network.

I recently did an emerge --update world that brought me CUPS 1.5.2 and at the same time, I also emerged hplip-3.12.4 in order to be able to install an new HP OfficeJet Pro 8600 printer (via network, not USB) instead of the old 5600. 

What happens now:

- the CUPS printers have disappeared from the clients print menu

- I can still access the CUPS server on https://fitpc:631

- I can print test pages from the one non-HP printer I have (Brother MFC 6490CW)

- When I print a test page on my old Business InkJet 1100, CUPS says "print job done" but nothing happens

- I can see the new 8600 printer on 192.168.1.202:9100 in CUPS

- But when I want to install it (or modify any of the other printers) CUPS tells me "Unable to get list of printer driver"

I have googled a lot and found some threads with similar problems, but no solutions, at least none that would fit for my small Gentoo system. hp-check asks me for PyQt4

```

fitpc ~ # hp-check

warning: python-dbus not installed.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.4)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine

if the proper dependencies are installed to successfully compile HPLIP.                                                               

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built   

HPLIP supplied tarball has the proper dependencies installed to successfully run.                                                     

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode will check both of the above cases (both compile- and    

run-time dependencies).                                                                                                               

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux fitpc 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Nov 12 00:25:55 CET 2009 i586 Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.7.3 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

error: NOT FOUND OR FAILED TO LOAD!

Checking for CUPS...

Status: scheduler is running

Version: 1.5.2

error_log is set to level: warn

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...

dbus daemon is running.

warning: python-dbus not installed.

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).

Checking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.                                                                                                                        

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.                                                                                                                        

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify Desktop notifications...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

OK, found.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.12.4 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.12.4

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.4

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.12.4/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=no

fax-build=no

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=yes

cups-ppd-install=no

internal-tag=3.12.4

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=yes

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=yes

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

Plugins are not installed. Could not access file: No such file or directory

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

error: Could not access file: No such file or directory

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

No devices found.

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

Brother_MFC6490CW

-----------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: socket://192.168.1.7

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Brother_MFC6490CW.ppd

PPD Description: Brother MFC-6490CW CUPS v1.1

Printer status: printer Brother_MFC6490CW is idle.  enabled since Fri Jun  1 08:14:06 2012

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

Business_InkJet_1100

--------------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: lpd://192.168.1.9/inkjet

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Business_InkJet_1100.ppd

PPD Description: HP Business Inkjet 1100 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer status: printer Business_InkJet_1100 is idle.  enabled since Fri Jun  1 07:31:33 2012

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

OfficeJet

---------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: lpd://192.168.1.8/lpt3

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/OfficeJet.ppd

PPD Description: HP OfficeJet 5600 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer status: printer OfficeJet is idle.  enabled since Wed May 30 19:20:44 2012

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.

 

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 7 errors and/or warnings.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

Done.

```

that I cannot install

```

fitpc ~ # emerge PyQt4

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-4.9.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-4.9.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.9.1 ...

 * Applying PyQt4-4.7.2-configure.py.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Preparation of dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 with CPython 2.7...

 * Preparation of dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 with CPython 3.2...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.9.1 ...

 * Configuration of dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 with CPython 2.7...

python2.7 configure.py --confirm-license --bindir=/usr/bin --destdir=/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages --sipdir=/usr/share/sip --assume-shared --no-timestamp --qsci-api --enable=QtCore --enable=QtNetwork --enable=QtScript --enable=QtXml --enable=QtGui --enable=QtDesigner --enable=QtScriptTools --enable=QtTest --enable=QtDBus --enable=QtOpenGL --enable=QtSvg CC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CXX=i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK=i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK_SHLIB=i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CFLAGS=-Os -march=geode -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -fomit-frame-pointer CXXFLAGS=-Os -march=geode -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -fomit-frame-pointer LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "configure.py", line 32, in <module>

    import sipconfig

ImportError: No module named sipconfig

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4779:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3075:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 4764:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.9.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1[/i]

```

Does somebody have a good hint for me?

Thanks,

Rainer

----------

## dE_logics

I didn't understand your network architecture.

Did you remove the 5600 and replaced it with the 8600? And while you did that, you upgraded too?

Do you use the printer's build in Ethernet capabilities to print? If so, I doubt it requires drives, it should be done over SMB. So challenge should be adding the network printer to CUPS.

----------

## rainer

Sorry for not being more explicit iro network...

CUPS is running on this tiny fitpc (192.168.1.2) and used to control for two years or so three printers (Brother, HP 1100 and HP 5600). The Brother is on WiFi, the other two were behind Ethernet print servers, IP addresses as reported by hp-check.

The new HP 8600 is to replace the old HP 5600, and I want to use that new printer's network capabilities (wireless, working confirmed through one of the laptops, using that machine's local CUPS). Yes, in that context I have upgraded this fitpc in general, CUPS upgrade was just a side effect.

You are right, the challenge is adding the network printer to CUPS, and the first step (CUPS seeing the printer) is not the problem. The problem is that setting up the printer in CUPS stops when CUPS tries to build a driver list. No further action is possible at that stage, not even adding the PPD file (which I have) manually!

I have taken a screenshot  here and  here.

Thanks, and hope you can help me coercing CUPS into cooperation...

Rainer

----------

## dE_logics

Maybe you should clean the cupsd.conf

If things don't workout, maybe you should increase the verbosity LogLevel.

Also maybe you should build net-fs/samba with -server and +client and +cups and then try.

But I've no idea about printing in CIFS.

----------

